# Quick Sketch...



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Sketch I did of the pic in my avatar....


----------



## Eveh (Jun 23, 2012)

Whoah That is really GOOD!! I can only draw the circle and triangle of a fish O< see fish xD


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

That's really good! Everytime I try to draw my fish, I get the proportions messed up and it turns into fish-zilla.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Great work !


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice work!


----------

